# Managing Contacts on Mobile?



## maxxhogh45 (2 Nov 2010)

Does anyone have a good mobile solution for keeping track of my contacts that I can also access online and import/export?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## galwegian44 (2 Nov 2010)

It depends on the mobile you use but my Nokia comes with a software package where I can manage my contacts i.e. import/export, change, delete etc and then synchronise between the PC and device.


----------



## Bob_tg (2 Nov 2010)

Try [broken link removed]


----------



## sustanon (2 Nov 2010)

Android keeps my contacts synced with my gmail account. which I can then access anywhere.


----------



## mathepac (2 Nov 2010)

If you have a Nokia Phone use [broken link removed] which is a free service


----------

